

Wolfram Alpha Pro Launched - programnature
http://www.wolframalpha.com/pro/

======
iliis
The discussion is here: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3569746>

------
yalimkgerger
just out of curiosity...who would pay for this? i am not trying to be cynical
or anything. I am just genuinely wondering who the prospects are.

